# Razer Abyssus vs. Steelseries Kinzu



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,

vote for the one best according to you, and please mention the reasons for why you chose one over the other.

also, if you think any other mouse falls in "claw/ fingertip grip" category and is priced <2k is better than these two, please mention.

thanks.

NOTE: the poll is created according to the best mice available in a budget of <2k in the claw/ fingertip grip category. logitech g300 is not considered as i don't like that, g400 is palm grip so out of scene, and i haven't gone through any other mouse according to my needs in <2k price range (but please mention if you know a better one, with reasons).

NOTE 2: games for which i have chosen these two are fps mainly bf3 , cod mw3, max payne 3 etc. multiplayer gaming mainly.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 7, 2012)

^No idea about abyssus so can't vote for either one of them but older kinzu had few issues such as negative hardware acceleration and "single click=double click issue". Single click= double click issue continued even with the xai(had to replace it twice coz of that). New kinzu v2 pro edition it seems has got rid of these two issues but is priced much higher i.e. 3500 Rs.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Get Kinzu, or better get Logitech G500.


----------

